# 2004 Appaloosa Gelding - "Domino" / "Hero"



## kimberley-hero (3 September 2016)

Hello,

This is our boy "Hero" - unfortunately, there's not much more information on his passport other than that his name is "Domino", but he was called Hero when we bought him seven years ago.







His passport gives his year of birth as 2004, but on vet advice he may actually be a year younger than passported. The only other address on the passport is in Kidderminster (England), but we bought him from an endurance yard in Allness (Highlands of Scotland) and the lady we bought him from claimed he was born in Wales. 

He may have been broken to drive as a youngster, and we believe his dad is an Appaloosa stallion.

If anyone knows of him or has any information, we would love to hear more about his background as he has been such an important part of our family for seven years and we know very little of his past.

Thank you


----------

